# Victoria sponsorship - requested a detail CV



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi 

I applied Victoria SS on 28 Feb 2010. I attached my CV and ACS assessment letter (Java/J2EE). Then I sent my details documents by email including my service/educational letters, passport copy, spouse certificates etc - the same set of dcouemtns I am planning to send for DIAC.

Two days after they assigned me a case ID. But today, I received a mail asking for details CV. I am wondering, as I have already included many project specific details, even the same CV I sent for ACS. 

Would someone help me with giving what kind of details I specifcally need to include in my CV. (or send some sample CV that got successfull VIC sposnsorship) 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Victoria SS on 28 Feb 2010. I attached my CV and ACS assessment letter (Java/J2EE). Then I sent my details documents by email including my service/educational letters, passport copy, spouse certificates etc - the same set of dcouemtns I am planning to send for DIAC.
> 
> ...


Hey Halpita,

They asked from me also. They actually require 2 things:

1. Choronological CV.
2. NO undocumented period in between your experience. 

Sample choronological cv can be downloaded from: Chronological CV - Live in Victoria

Make sure that yo do not have any blank / undocumented period in your CV as they have problem with it. Say you left a job and joined other next month. But if you joined other job after 4 months.. then you need to document what you did in those 4 months. 

Good Luck..


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Would someone help me with giving what kind of details I specifcally need to include in my CV. (or send some sample CV that got successfull VIC sposnsorship)


You will need to make a detailed CV with these sections(and more where applicable): - Objective, Interests, Technical Experience, Technical Skills, Technical Education, Personal Details, Key Projects(With details of work done) and try to explain as much details as possible.


----------



## nabbasi (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi ,

Is it necessary to sent your document by post after applying online ?. I never found any info on this. Please updated

Thanks



halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Victoria SS on 28 Feb 2010. I attached my CV and ACS assessment letter (Java/J2EE). Then I sent my details documents by email including my service/educational letters, passport copy, spouse certificates etc - the same set of dcouemtns I am planning to send for DIAC.
> 
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nabbasi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it necessary to sent your document by post after applying online ?. I never found any info on this. Please updated
> 
> Thanks


For Victoria no need to send hard copies.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Victoria SS on 28 Feb 2010. I attached my CV and ACS assessment letter (Java/J2EE). Then I sent my details documents by email including my service/educational letters, passport copy, spouse certificates etc - the same set of dcouemtns I am planning to send for DIAC.
> 
> ...


Same happened to me.

What they want is a CV with job start and ending dates. When I provided them those, they accepted my application and said that they would take 8 - 10 weeks to get back to me

Cheers

TAA


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I just applied yesterday for Victoria state sponsorship. I uploaded to them my detailed CV, ACS result letter and certification. Am I supposed to email additional info?

Also, what are my chances of actually getting state sponsorship?

I am certified as a .NET Specialist from ACS, have never visited AU and don't know anybody there yet. I am also bringing along my partner who plans to work and is in the technology field. 

They said it takes 8 weeks for the result but I just want to know what my chances are? I am also taking IELTS for points so the state sponsorship is a backup plan since I'm lousy at test-taking. 

Thanks!

roya

ACS - RPL (applied as Application Programmer w/ MODL .NET)
1/11/2010 - To be allocated
1/26/2010 - In Process
3/28/2010 - With assessor
4/7/2010 - ACS letter received - result is .NET Specialist
4/7/2010 - Applied for Victoria state sponsorship
4/10/2010 - IELTS scheduled


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

HI,
Yesterday I received my ACS result and it is positive for C/C++. Now I am planning to apply for Victoria state sponsership. Can you please tell, what are all the document reuqired for Vic SS application?

As per my knowledge, I am planning to submit below docs

1. CV
2. ACS doc
3. Estimation assetment - is it required?

Anything else needed? Please respond asap

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Raj


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted to know what level of details is expected by ACS. Should we mention what type of web pages we created, what classes we used etc? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Regarding Victoria State Sponsorship*



shafaqat309 said:


> For Victoria no need to send hard copies.



Hi shafaqat,

My ACS application status is "With Assessor" and Registered post also given. Once I receive my assessment letter I am planning to apply for the Victoria State Sponsorship. I have not registered for the IELTS . From the beginning itself I have plan to apply for the State sponsorship. I guess for Victoria and Queensland are there initially I thought. Is IELTS required for both SS ? . My Specialization is JAVA SPECIALIST . Please clarify my doubts.

Thanks & Regards,
Narendra Kumar


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

I applied for state sponsorship with Victoria and after approximately four weeks they sent an e-mail requesting information on what they had perceived as being time out of work; however, the CV had been misread and, upon informing them that I had not been out of work received notification some two weeks later that my application was successful.

I think the previous posts cover this well in so much that they do not like to see gaps in the CV without adequate explanation - similar to an employer really.


----------



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Victoria SS on 28 Feb 2010. I attached my CV and ACS assessment letter (Java/J2EE). Then I sent my details documents by email including my service/educational letters, passport copy, spouse certificates etc - the same set of dcouemtns I am planning to send for DIAC.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please forward me the CV which you Victoria SS accepted? I would really appreciate your support in this regards.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Masod,

You have to make ur cv in their format. following post will be helpful. 




mr.india said:


> Hey Halpita,
> 
> They asked from me also. They actually require 2 things:
> 
> ...


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,
For intial 1 year, I have not worked in any company. It was unemployment. 
I have sent my resume with VIC state with same details. The mail exchange has happened for 6-7times and they are not accepting my resume. They are always saying that, you resume says, you have worked in those years. But I have not mentioned anywhere my resume that, I was working during one year. 

Can someone suggest me, what should I do? 

Regards
Raj


----------

